# Old Sony receivers



## jammer0910 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been a customer of DTV for over 10 years and have a couple of old receivers that I own that have been disconnected.
I need another rcvr in another room and was wondering if one of these would be compatable with my present setup. I have multi lnb slimline dish, Hughes Hr21-700, DTV SD, and DTV HR21-700(Tivo). I think I remember something about not being able to receive local channels with those old rcvrs when the tech changed them out, but am not sure.
The old rcvrs are: Sony SAT-A1 and Sony SAT-B50.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, JM


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Your old Sony receivers will work fine and they'll pick up your locals too. The only problem you may run into is if you like sports subscriptions. The 700 channels are no longer in the old format program guide ("please wait-retrieving guide") so you won't be able to view them. There are a few other things you won't be able to view/do (no "mix" channels, no game lounge, no "local on the 8's" on The Weather Channel, etc.)

The problem you are going to run into is getting them activated because the current crop of CSR's will tell you they can't activate them because they don't have an RID. (Receiver ID)

To solve the problem, get connected to the access card dept. Tell the voice response system you have an access card problem. Once you get a live person in the access card dept. they can activate your old Sony receivers. You may need a new access card, however ($20).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you are in one of the 72.5 conversion markets, your receivers will not work anymore. That might be what the installer was referring to. If that's the case, you'll need one of DirecTV's newer receivers that are MPEG-4 compatible (bascially, one of the HD receviers).

- Merg


----------



## hanz_erichson (Jan 19, 2007)

My first DIRECTV receiver was a Sony A4. I had to replace it about 6 years ago with a more modern Hughes brand receiver because the guide/program information started to exhibit some strange issues. I thought those issues were due to DIRECTV having more channels (due to the addition of so many local channels around the country) than Sony ever anticipated and the guide was simply running out of memory.

Sony made a good receiver back then, but it's probably better try to talk DIRECTV into a deal on a modern receiver.

Hanz


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

OP - am I correct that your locals are out of Tulsa? If so, that A1 receiver will NOT work for your locals, since they (the SD ones) are on the 119 bird, which that receiver is NOT compatible with. (that one was actually one of my FIRST receivers!) The B50 _should_ be able to work on them, but quite honestly, I think you are going to find it more trouble than its' worth trying to get them activated...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Being a 10 year customer there is a good chance an additional standard reciever would cost nothing or next to nothing. Call and at least find out. They will probably send it out to your for shipping.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Being a 10 year customer there is a good chance an additional standard reciever would cost nothing or next to nothing. Call and at least find out. They will probably send it out to your for shipping.


.....along with a new 18 month commitment....


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

that's the trick about owning a receiver, you won't have to commit to any commitment with dtv. You can activate it and deactivate it whenever you want.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> .....along with a new 18 month commitment....


Actually now, ANY new equipment (even standard receivers) gets you a 2 year commitment.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

yes... I have an old Hughes recv that I just re-activated and there is no commitment.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> .....along with a new 18 month commitment....


He's been with them 10 years, does it really seem like he would be worried about an 18 month commitment?


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm still using an old Sony reciever that I bought when I first got DTV. Other than spills on the remote, I'm not having any troubles with it. The local stations for me are located in the upper 900's. But then, I'm in a major market.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> He's been with them 10 years, does it really seem like he would be worried about an 18 month commitment?


After reading the latest ad for DISH network and the local cable company, I certainly am not going to extend my DirecTV commitment....especially after my bill goes up ANOTHER 4 bucks a month in just over a month!!

PS: I've been with DirecTV for 9 years.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> After reading the latest ad for DISH network and the local cable company, I certainly am not going to extend my DirecTV commitment....especially after my bill goes up ANOTHER 4 bucks a month in just over a month!!
> 
> PS: I've been with DirecTV for 9 years.


Pretty much everyone is increasing their rates FYI. Don't believe what you see in the fliers, they make it seem cheaper than it really is in the long run


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Grentz said:


> Pretty much everyone is increasing their rates FYI. Don't believe what you see in the fliers, they make it seem cheaper than it really is in the long run


Yea, but what ARE we seeing here for the price increases (yet)??? 

Since we are STILL waiting on D* for basic HD staples like Travel Ch & WGN America, I will NOT be doing anything to re-up another 2 years, until I see exactly what new HD comes w/D12. I DO want to get another HR2x DVR, but if D12 turns into a dud, then I might be looking for a change. Comcast here is supposed to be doing World of More this year, & hopefully U-verse might find its way to my neighborhood, so at least I might have other HD options besides DISH.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dishrich said:


> I will NOT be doing anything to re-up another 2 years, until I see exactly what new HD comes w/D12.


Yeah? Well I was browsing the SUPPORT section on the DirecTV web site earlier this evening. They have some really good "FAQS"...and answers.

One of the questions was "What is needed to get all the new HD channels that are being added?" I'll let you find the answer yourself but here's a clue: HD Access ($10/month) all by itself won't cut it. HA HA HA!


----------



## jammer0910 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll call DTV and see what I can do. I'll let you know what I find out.
TY, JM


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> One of the questions was "What is needed to get all the new HD channels that are being added?" I'll let you find the answer yourself but here's a clue: HD Access ($10/month) all by itself won't cut it. HA HA HA!


How is that any kind of surprise? We all know that many of the planned HD channels are going to be premiums (like, say, the rest of the HBOs and some of the Starz that are currently SD-only), as well as some part-time RSNs going full-time HD. Some of the others will be premium sports channels as well.

That doesn't mean that 30 or 40 of the existing non-HD channels in Choice and Choice Xtra won't go HD this year, because that's very likely to happen.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

hanz_erichson said:


> thought those issues were due to DIRECTV having more channels (due to the addition of so many local channels around the country) than Sony ever anticipated and the guide was simply running out of memory.Hanz


That's exactly right.

I had the same situtation. I couldn't add certain channels (TV Land, for example) to my favorites lists anymore.

Directv replaced it with one of their new receivers and I've had no problem with it. If anything, it has added features and seems to have brightened and sharpened the picture.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Yea, but what ARE we seeing here for the price increases (yet)???
> 
> *Since we are STILL waiting on D* for basic HD staples like Travel Ch & WGN America, *


This is hilarious....I didnt even know there was such a thing as a basic HD staple....:lol:

While I will be happy to see some new HD offerings once D12 is live, I really think considering any channels basic HD staples is really kinda silly.


----------



## jammer0910 (Jan 24, 2007)

> If you are in one of the 72.5 conversion markets, your receivers will not work anymore. That might be what the installer was referring to. If that's the case, you'll need one of DirecTV's newer receivers that are MPEG-4 compatible (bascially, one of the HD receviers).


How do I know if I'm in one of the 72.5 mkts?
I am in the Tulsa, Ok area.
Thanks, John


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

jammer0910 said:


> How do I know if I'm in one of the 72.5 mkts?
> I am in the Tulsa, Ok area.
> Thanks, John


You're not. Tulsa SD locals are beamed from 119ºW.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jammer0910 said:


> How do I know if I'm in one of the 72.5 mkts?
> I am in the Tulsa, Ok area.
> Thanks, John


Find GCT's thread - there are tables what shows sat/tpn for each DTV channel.


----------

